# sartén de lumbre



## irene.acler

Hola otra vez

Otra frase o, mejor dicho, otra expresión que no entiendo:

_Es un experto en caracoles. "Hay que cogerlos de noche, con una *sartén de lumbre* y un cencerro de reclamo"._

Para_ lumbre_ el DRAE dice, entre muchas cosas, que puede ser un "fuego voluntariamente encendido", "una materia combustible encendida". No sé si tiene alguna relación o si se trata de una expresión fija.

¿Podéis echarme un cable, por favor?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## gatogab

*Sartén de lumbre* parece ser una 'padella' de esas que se ponen sobre el fuego.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Pero, ¿¿no se ponen todas las sartenes sobre el fuego??


----------



## gatogab

Estuve viendo en google imagenes y no todas las sartenes se ponen sobre el fuego.
Pero puede ser que esté perdido como el Teniente Bello.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Ah..boh 
Pues dices que es una sartén que se pone sobre el fuego. En italiano, una simple "padella", supongo.


----------



## gatogab

Vaya por 'padella', entonces
¿Cuál es la regla 22?
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias, gato.

Ahahah, sípi que la conozco, ¿tú no?


----------



## Neuromante

¿No es un poco raro usar una sartén para cojer caracoles?
"Lumbre" puede entendenderce como "Luz" (De ahí viene "Alumbrar")
Puede que se refiera a una especie de farol plano.


Edito:
¿No son sordos, además?


----------



## 0scar

Encontre en Google _sartén de lumbre_ y es una sartén común.
Seguramente ha de ser para golpear a los caracoles cuando aparezcan corriendo atraidos por el sonido del cencerro.


----------



## licinio

0scar said:


> Encontre en Google _sartén de lumbre_ y es una sartén común.
> Seguramente ha de ser para golpear a los caracoles cuando aparezcan corriendo atraidos por el sonido del cencerro.


 
Exacto, como la caza al caracol exige muy buenos reflejos por ser un animal conocido por su rapidez...


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> ¿No es un poco raro usar una sartén para cojer caracoles?
> "Lumbre" puede entendenderce como "Luz" (De ahí viene "Alumbrar")
> Puede que se refiera a una especie de farol plano.
> 
> Edito:
> ¿No son sordos, además?


 
Que sea raro, no sé, puede ser, ¡pero así ha escrito el autor del libro!
Y perdona, no te sigo.. ¿quiénes son sordos? ¿Los caracoles?


----------



## droid

irene.acler said:


> _Es un experto en caracoles. "Hay que cogerlos de noche, con una *sartén de lumbre* y un cencerro de reclamo"._


En el pueblo de mis padres, según me comenta él, esta frase era muy común, aunque sin la sartén de lumbre (que es una sartén robusta, usada principalmente para ponerla directamente encima de las brasas)

Allí cogían los caracoles por la noche con un Candil (ya que parece ser que los caracoles acuden a la luz), y con un cencerro, ya que (según parece al igual que la luz) los caracoles detectan las vibraciones del sonido y acuden a la llamada... algo que realmente no sé que tendrá de cierto. 

Así que lo de "la sartén de lumbre", imagino que será una sartén llena de brasas que hará la función del candil, iluminando el terreno.

Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

¡Aha! 
Muchísimas gracias por la explicación, droid, me es muy útil. 

En italiano no sé cómo se diría. Quiero decir, una "padella" llena de brasas para mí sigue siendo una "padella"

Ah, tengo una pregunta: una sartén de esas (llenas de brasa, digo) en España, ¿de qué material estará hecha?


----------



## droid

irene.acler said:


> Ah, tengo una pregunta: una sartén de esas (llenas de brasa, digo) en España, ¿de qué material estará hecha?


Estas sartenes son de _hierro colado_.


----------



## irene.acler

Perfecto, ¡gracias!


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> ¡Aha!
> 
> Ah, tengo una pregunta: una sartén de esas (llenas de brasa, digo) en España, ¿de qué material estará hecha?


Di *ghisa*
gg


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces está claro

"Una sartén para alumbrar/como lumbre"
Entendiendo lumbre como " luz" y no como "fuego" Y al autor ni se le pasó por la cabeza que las sartenes suelen ir "encima" y no "debajo" de las brazas. Lo que yo me imaginaba. Y las "sartenes de lumbre" com olas describe Droid son "víctimas colaterales"

Irene me refería a los caracoles, sí. ¿A qué si no?


----------



## licinio

Esto dicho, propongo: 
...bisogna prenderle di notte con un braciere e un campanello di richiamo.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, un braciere..no se me había ocurrido. Gracias, licinio


----------

